# Injecting



## Akasha (May 20, 2010)

Are you alowed to inject into your stomach when pregnant?

Or sorry, better phrased, Is it advised to not inject into your stomach when pregnant?


----------



## rachelha (May 20, 2010)

Hello

I personally find it a bit strange injecting into my bump.  However it is the best way of getting insulin into you quickly so I do it.  If I think about it rationally I am on 5mm needles so there is no way they are going to do any damage.

Rx


----------



## bev (May 20, 2010)

If you have ever seen a cesarean section - you will see that the amount of skin fat and tissue they have to get through is huge! There is no way a tiny needle could have impact to the baby - dont worry.Bev


----------



## Emmal31 (May 20, 2010)

Injecting in the tum is fine until the last couple of months. Jessica decided to always kick just when I was injecting and it would hurt or it would go in at the wrong angle because of the movement from her, so after 6 months I avoided doing it in the tum but everyone is different. You may find that it's fine to inject in the tum when you get to that stage.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, I done it in my bump until I had the wee one  I found it the best way for insulin absorbtion at the end stages as well because of the insulin resistance.. either there or my love handles


----------



## niamh (May 24, 2010)

Didn't have any problem injecting into stomach for any of my three pregnancies- found absorption from other sites is too erratic. Watch out for the Mexican waves the baby does when turning though- can be a bit weird if where you're going to inject suddenly moves!
With regard to another post i used Lantus for two of the pregnancies with no problems. I think it's to do with the trials to license drugs-most drug companies won't trial drugs in pregnant women and for that reason they can't say they can be used.


----------



## getcarter76 (May 25, 2010)

Sorry for butting into this post but wanted to say hello to Niamh and that was me about the Lantus...thank you for the post. 

I am also way impressed that you have had 3 bambinos and T1....i am assuming you were T1 for all pregnancies? I have been worried about my health since our daughter was born and has taken me nearly 5 years now to even consider another. 

In answer to this question i never had a problem either with injecting into my stomach although i admit it felt pschologically strange and tried to avoid it for that reason only...i am silly....

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 5, 2010)

I asked the doctor about this today. She said its fine, no harm for the baby.
But towards the end it can be hard with your bump.
x


----------

